# Self-builded Cabinet



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

*Self-BUILT Cabinet*

So this is my creature! It took me 1 week of work and approx 250$ in materials.
Made the project with SolidWorks, purchased the wood and forward with the cut. Outside is poplar, inside is completely mahogany in panelist (I took away the counter top for the picts). The inside nails and screws are brass so there will not be any problem with rust, the chain is brass too. It's around 3 cubic feet and empty atm, hope to fill it soon 
Well I'm an engineer not a carpenter, I think I did a nice work for my experience  Now I need a Cigar Oasis XL Plus and I'll be able to fill it :redface:

P.S. The distilled water inside is brown because I washed the mahogany with that....dont think bad


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice work. Can't wait to see it full.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

That is very impressive...nice work.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice work!!! You will have it filled up in no time.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice work, Giak! Now, fill it


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

That is beautiful. But, with the door opening in that manner, won't it be a little awkward getting your stuff in and out from the back of the humi?
None the less, it is cool. I love the coloer inside!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

it came out great I was thinking about doing one over the summer I only hope it comes out that good


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

You thought you were done?? ha!
Now the real work begins as you focus on filling it up!!!! (this is actually where the fun begins!!!) :biggrin:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice Giak, much better than I think I could do.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Lighthouse said:


> You thought you were done?? ha!
> Now the real work begins as you focus on filling it up!!!! (this is actually where the fun begins!!!) :biggrin:


Of course!! The opening is not a problem, the humi is not so big and I'm tall so I have long arms:roflmao:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice. Simple design, elegant and functional. I was going to do a coolerdor but this looks much better. If you don't mind I think I'm gonna steal this design.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautiful work. Nice job!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

very impressive Giak. good job!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

It is very nice. The best part is that you made it.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice work! Congratulations!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Is brass really the only metal you can use inside a humi? and how long do you have to let something that big cure?
Phenomenal job by the way.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

that thing is beautiful. very nice job. What did you use for the Seal?


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Excellent work!! Beautiful cabinet!! Fill it quickly!!


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's a great box man! You can be even more proud because you made it!


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Is brass really the only metal you can use inside a humi? and how long do you have to let something that big cure?
> Phenomenal job by the way.


Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc. Brass is easily available and stands up for years. The key is to let it build up an oxide layer this will protect it. However if it starts turning green like your pipes in the basement that is the copper coming thru telling you this alloy mixture is high in Cu. The hardest part is finding "good" brass hardware. Look at the box. "Made in China" and highly likely its made from mostly scrap copper. 
I would suggest any 300 series SST (stainless steel) hardware as an alternate.

Back to the humi. I do like the simplistic design. The choice to use mahogony makes perfect sense for the interior IMHO.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> Is brass really the only metal you can use inside a humi? and how long do you have to let something that big cure?
> Phenomenal job by the way.


Brass or stainless steel from what I know



Barndog said:


> that thing is beautiful. very nice job. What did you use for the Seal?


Hermetic seal with two fastener on the top, it have two glasses divided by a rubber gasket for better isolation.

Thx to all for the congratulations:redface:


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Very nice. Simple design, elegant and functional. I was going to do a coolerdor but this looks much better. If you don't mind I think I'm gonna steal this design.


Go for it:lol:


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Giak, that is very impressive Sir! A classic-looking design and despite what you said, your craftsmanship is top-notch! I think you will enjoy filling it up! 

CD


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice, what are the dimensions, looks like you could put quite a few boxes in there.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work....looks good...


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

koapoorpeople said:


> Nice, what are the dimensions, looks like you could put quite a few boxes in there.


18" x 18" x 16" is the usable space inside


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice work!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Good work! It looks really nice.


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

VERY nice.

What are your plans for humidification?


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

builded = built ... carry on. Oh ya, nice unit!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Really great looking! I wish I could get in the mind set to do something like that, but nope, my 2 year old would never let me finish!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Verry nice Giak, Way to go. I'd be proud.


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice job! Very, very impressive...but, the work is not done! Here is the process...
1. after you fill this, you buy another small humidor, maybe two. Fill them up!
2. when they are filled, somehow another two or three magically appears and they are filled.
3. Next, it is time for Vinotemp wine cooler...not just one, maybe two, three or even 4. And, now they are filled!
what next!
4. Out come the plans for a small walk-in to house these beauties because keeping them all regulated at the same temp and humidity levels is soooo difficult and you cant/wont lose your $$$$ investment!!!
5. So, the plans begin for the WALK-IN and Voila, in two or three weeks, the cigar room is finished, two weeks later, it is filled with about 5,000 sticks and your wife has just left you! Sometimes, not a bad trade!

Good luck!
Ylo2na


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

That is awesome!!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Excellent job from what I can see. Congratulations.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

great job! it looks beautiful!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

SVB said:


> builded = built ... carry on. Oh ya, nice unit!


Oh yeah, very nice unit! Congrats, Giak! (CigarLive's Italian connection)


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

ylo2na said:


> Nice job! Very, very impressive...but, the work is not done! Here is the process...
> 1. after you fill this, you buy another small humidor, maybe two. Fill them up!
> 2. when they are filled, somehow another two or three magically appears and they are filled.
> 3. Next, it is time for Vinotemp wine cooler...not just one, maybe two, three or even 4. And, now they are filled!
> ...


Haha thats fun! But I'm safe for now, I dont have the cash for a walk-in humi:redface:



SVB said:


> builded = built ... carry on. Oh ya, nice unit!


Ops...sorry about that, people on CL are used to see my english mystakes and after months they gave up on that  I'll correct it for you  (Ok I can't but think I did it)


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Not too shabby - good luck w/it!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------

